# Help needed in Bsnl Dataone configuration for new modem.



## mathewvg (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

[FONT=&quot]My BSNL modem was not working. When contacted the customer care, the official asked me to buy a new modem since nothing else could be done So, I bought a new ADSL modem COMPEX MRL21E from a shop near my home. 

Full Description

But its not connecting to the net. The DATA light is not glowing, the rest of the 3 lights are working. Please help in configuring it.

I did the following configuration:

Opened *192.168.1.1 in internet explorer .. 
Gave username and password.
The page opened. Clicked WAN under Advance setup in the left pane.
Checked all boxes except 1 box and clicked remove ..then clicked Next. 
Gave the user name and password given by BSNL 
Gave other options required.
VPI: 0
VCI: 35
SERVICE CATAGORY: UBR WITHOUT PCR

Click next and click SAVE & REBOOT
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
After doing all this, the DATA light is not glowing and the net is not getting connected, Please help.

In the left pane, there is a link for Diagnostics Test, which showed:
Test with PPP connection : FAIL
Test with authentication of ISP connection : PASS
[/FONT]


----------

